# A Safe Solution



## Corbin (Mar 8, 2010)

Living in an apartment I was always uncomfortable using poisons in my living quarters. When it was warm and the sun was shining I would take them out on the balcony and spray them with Bayer. But when it was raining or when it was cold this was not possible. 

I had a problem with a very tiny orange bug of some sort that was really eating up some of my plants. I started spraying alcohol using a small spray bottle. I would spray every time I watered and kept spraying for about two weeks. No more tiny orange bugs.

I know we have had several threads about poisons and what was save and what worked. I realize this solution is probably only practical for small collections but it works and beats the heck out of swabbing the plants with q-tips.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 8, 2010)

Ed, did you spray with straight alcohol, like rubbing alcohol?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am thinking that the tiny orange bugs were spider mites.
They can be problematic during the winter when the air becomes dryer. I didn't have problems with orchids, but rather on my one indoor mini rose bush

I assume you used rubbing alcohol and not vodka


----------



## Ernie (Mar 8, 2010)

Thrips? 

-Ernie


----------



## valenzino (Mar 9, 2010)

Pay attention using chemicals with hot sunny conditions,can be dangerous to the plants


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't worry, _"Better living thru Chemicals!"_ - Dupont poster in Bopal, India!


----------



## nikv (Mar 9, 2010)

While the smell might be obnoxious for a day or two, neem oil is not harmful to humans and/or pets. You wouldn't need to worry about toxicity if you use it.


----------



## Corbin (Mar 9, 2010)

I used straight alcohol, (rubbing alcohol). The bugs were so tiny you had to use a loupe to see them though the damage they did was quite obvious. I started using the alcohol with a q-tip but it took quite a while to swab both sides of every leaf so I decided to try the spray. A couple seconds of spraying and a plant would be done until the next watering. Safe, effective and easy, what more could you want?


----------



## Ray (Mar 10, 2010)

This will seem self-serving (OK, it is), but it might be a help to you, as well.

Consider using Rise & Shine, which is my own formulation. I originated it as an insecticidal/miticidal spray, but couldn't legally call it that, as it was not registered with the EPA. It is a great leaf cleaner/shine too, so that's what it was sold as (and still is, in the form of wipes).

Fortunately, more recently the EPA has decided there are a number of "chemicals" that may be safely used, so do not fall under the auspices of FIFRA, so has a 25(b) exemption, allowing me to market it as originally intended.

Rise & Shine is made from a natural soap made from vegetable, coconut, and orange oils, alcohol, and glycerin. Diluted 4 ounces to the gallon, it is safe and effective.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2010)

Ray, does it kill those tiny tiny tiny little red mites (not spider mites, which are bigger) that get on the undersides of Phal and Paph leaves?


----------



## Ray (Mar 11, 2010)

As I have never had the "pleasure" of getting those, I can't say for sure, but as it is a mechanical killing mode (disruption of the protective coatings), rather than a standard "toxicity", it seems possible.


----------



## Lucywu2012 (Jul 27, 2010)

That's ok, and don't worry, it will bocome better


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 27, 2010)

i have used and know of using 70% isopropyl alcohol and it is effective. 
spraying when the sun is shining on a plant can cause significant damage as the droplet can act as little magnifying glasses and burn leaves! good air movement is needed but spraying is best in the morning or, in my case, preferably evening.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice tips!!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 27, 2010)

I think you can use white oil. It's just a concoction of cooking oil, water and handwash detergent.. Google for instructions..


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2010)

Home Remedies


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Ray.. That's really helpful..


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 29, 2010)

The Rise and Shine is a good formulation, a very nice blend of oil, soaps and alcohol that really does wet the insects, regardless of type, the alcohol dries them out and makes it easy to wipe them away. The many home remedies out there are using the same basic idea for the chemistry, Ray's product has the advantage that he is making enough that he can source the orange oil and other goodies that would be difficult to get in the small quantities one would use at home. You don't have to any blending beyond adding water. I keep it around for spot spraying, or touch ups on idividual plants while repotting. 

You can remove most insects just by meticulously washing all the leaves every week with plain water, but you have to get every nook and cranny and physically wipe all the bugs hiding. Not so easy if you are growing anything other than Phalaenopsis. These sprays are a real time saver. Ray's is a nice effective blend, & it smells good. Great for small collections, say less than 200 plants. 

I myself have too many plants, For the whole collection, I use the heavy chemistry, where you have to read the labels and observe the "Re-entry Exclusion Interval" REI for short. Hey, I don't forsee myself fathering any more kids in the future, so what the heck. We all gotta die of something eventually.


----------



## Ray (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm right there with you, Leo.

My arsenal consists of Merit, Orthene, Enstar II (an IGR), and SucraShield, which is becoming a favorite.

SucraShield kills by desiccating all stages of the insects' life cycle, so appears to be better than classic "toxins" at controlling populations.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2010)

I like SucraShield a lot! I got some from Ray this Spring, sprayed my plants about a week apart, and now -- no more red mites. I'll spray them all again before I bring them in this Fall.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> I myself have too many plants, For the whole collection, I use the heavy chemistry, where you have to read the labels and observe the "Re-entry Exclusion Interval" REI for short. Hey, I don't forsee myself fathering any more kids in the future, so what the heck. We all gotta die of something eventually.



Yes, breath deep! Enjoy the high! :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 31, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Yes, breath deep! Enjoy the high! :evil:




unfortunately, many commonly used pesticides are modified nerve agents from world war 1 and 2 so it's not so much a high as a low (get it? like when they lower you into the ground. funny, right?)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2010)

That's when you know you've gone a little too far!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 31, 2010)

And is one of the mistakes you will never do again....!!!!  oke:


----------



## Shiva (Aug 1, 2010)

Ray said:


> Home Remedies



There's a lot of good information in there Ray. Thank you for sharing it. :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 2, 2010)

Ray said:


> Home Remedies





Shiva said:


> There's a lot of good information in there Ray. Thank you for sharing it. :clap:


There sure is! Thanks Ray, I printed it out!


----------



## bullsie (Aug 3, 2010)

I've used Ray's Rise and Shine - got some on my last order - and really like it. Makes leaves look good and cleans up the 'livestock'. Excellent product Ray - I started getting thrips and it put an end to them fast.


----------

